# Feeding Pond Fish?



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

I have had my pond for about 7yrs with Koi and other types of pond fish. I started feeding them at the begining of spring when i noticed they were more lively as i normally do. I feed them once a day to start with then build up to twice a day. I had barely got to twice a day when the cold weather came and the fish went to the bottom of the pond and became inactive. I am just worried that not having much food that they will not survive the cold winter. Or if i should actually try them on a little more food now. I would be greatfull of any help thank you.


----------



## Shane (Oct 24, 2008)

They will be fine and can go a long time without food. I feed Wheatgerm koi food at these temps but only when there moving about.
Don't feed the normal summer food at low temps because they can't digest it properly


----------



## joduee (Nov 17, 2008)

fish found in the pond. there men picked fish and sales in the market


----------

